# 넣어



## Adri2016

Hello!

What does "넣어" means in this phrase:

"커피를 우유를 넣어 주세요" - 
I would like a coffee with milk
? 
Thanks!


----------



## mink-shin

Hi, Adri2016.

Welcome to 한국어 forum. 



Adri2016 said:


> I would like a coffee with milk


My first reaction to your English sentence was "카페라떼(caffè latte) 주세요".



Adri2016 said:


> "커피를 우유를 넣어 주세요" -


If you want to use this construction, I'd suggest either "커피*에* 우유*를* 넣어주세요" or "우유를 커피*에* 넣어주세요".

Thank you.


----------



## Adri2016

Hi Mink Shin

Thank you for your answer, very kind of you! 

It was my mistake, the phrase was 커피에 우유를 넣어 주세요, I found it in an app that I use to learn Korean. I'm just a beginner, so I wondered what the word 넣어 means, since the app doesn't explain almost anything (in general).

It gives another similar example:
차에 레몬을 넣어 주세요 - I would like a tea with lemon.

The word 넣어 appears again. Could you tell me more about this word? What does it mean exactly? 

Thanks!!


----------



## mink-shin

Hi, Adri.



Adri2016 said:


> It gives another similar example:
> 차에 레몬을 넣어 주세요 - I would like a tea with lemon.
> The word 넣어 appears again. Could you tell me more about this word? What does it mean exactly?



_넣어_ means _to put

차에 레몬을 넣어 주세요_ literally means _Please *put *lemon in tea_.
_커피에 우유를 넣어 주세요_ literally means _Please* put* milk in coffee_.

This is a literal translation of _I would like a tea with lemon_.

_나는 레몬을 곁들인 차를 좋아합니다._
If I were a employee of coffee shop and someone said the sentence to me, I might be puzzled *about what on earth s/he was saying.

If you want to use a similar construction with _I would like a tea with lemon_, you can say

_나는 레몬을 곁들인 차를 마시고 싶습니다_.
But there aren't many native speakers of Korean who would say such a sentence. It's too formal to use in coffee shop. I think those are why your app doesn't provide literal translations. 

Thank you.

MinK.

*Edited : I moved 'about' to correct my mistake.


----------



## Adri2016

Hi Mink Shin

Thanks for your answer!

So if I am a tourist in Korea, how should I ask in a less formal, more usual way, for the tea with lemon?

Thanks!


----------



## mink-shin

Hi, Adri.

I'd say, "레몬차 주세요".

MinK.


----------



## Adri2016

Super!
Thanks Mink!!


----------

